# MH to HPS



## GuyGalaxy (Oct 15, 2011)

I am going to flower what do you think os switching from MH to HPS now?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2011)

if your going to flower you should switch to HPS now, i kept MH running for first 2 weeks recently and noticed no difference.

you can switch now or in a week or 2


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 15, 2011)

It's allways better to change them over right away, as hps has more lumen output then MH.


----------



## v35b (Oct 15, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> if your going to flower you should switch to HPS now, i kept MH running for first 2 weeks recently and noticed no difference.
> 
> you can switch now or in a week or 2



Hey Dman, did you do that test with the same strain? And was that strain BuKu?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 15, 2011)

Ya I would change the light at flower, because of the amount of light and the spectrum issues.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Hey Dman, did you do that test with the same strain? And was that strain BuKu?


 
I did it the last 2 times i flipped to flower, the first time there were 12 plants 5 different strains, one plant was Buku, the second time was this crop, i swithed to HPS at 3 weeks 9 plants 5 Larry, 4 Buku.


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2011)

I owned a MH for my very first grow and ditched after that. HO T5's for veg and HPS for flower for me.


----------



## v35b (Oct 15, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I did it the last 2 times i flipped to flower, the first time there were 12 plants 5 different strains, one plant was Buku, the second time was this crop, i swithed to HPS at 3 weeks 9 plants 5 Larry, 4 Buku.



Dman, I did the my current grow with the MH (400w) for the first two weeks after the flip, then 600w HPS.

Larry is a medium height plant..To me that means less then 5'.

BuKu is a small plant..Less then 3'

If you lookup Kushage from TH seeds they list that as a tall plant,however my Kushage is done with stretching and is still less then 4'.

Don't you need lumens more for penetration? How much penetration do you need for a plant that is only 10-12" when you flip em?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Dman, I did the my current grow with the MH (400w) for the first two weeks after the flip, then 600w HPS.
> 
> Larry is a medium height plant..To me that means less then 5'.
> 
> ...


 

I hear what your saying.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 16, 2011)

I use MH for the first two weeks of flowering, something I've been doing for the last three grows, and I notice a difference.  It seems to limit the stretch.  I'd rather use fluros instead of MH, but I can't afford to buy new equipment.


----------



## v35b (Oct 16, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> I use MH for the first two weeks of flowering, something I've been doing for the last three grows, and I notice a difference.  It seems to limit the stretch.  I'd rather use fluros instead of MH, but I can't afford to buy new equipment.




Alistair, did you see any decline in the yield?


----------



## Alistair (Oct 17, 2011)

No, I didn't notice any change in yield, but I wouldn't necessarily notice anyway, because I'm not all that observant at times.  If the buds look nice and big as per usual, I assume the yield didn't suffer.  That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Oct 18, 2011)

15 days old Samsara Seeds _*'Supersonic Cristal Storm'*_ Automatic. 



i currently use a MH bulb, i was wondering which bulb would be the best for an auto MH or HPS. or should i continue using the MH till the auto starts flowering or switch to the HPS right now and use that till harvest?


----------



## v35b (Oct 18, 2011)

darocsfinest1 said:
			
		

> 15 days old Samsara Seeds _*'Supersonic Cristal Storm'*_ Automatic. View attachment 178410
> View attachment 178411
> View attachment 178412
> i currently use a MH bulb, i was wondering which bulb would be the best for an auto MH or HPS. or should i continue using the MH till the auto starts flowering or switch to the HPS right now and use that till harvest? View attachment 178413
> View attachment 178414



Not sure about auto's.I've never grown them.

In my current grow, I did use MH for the first two weeks after the flip,and it did reduce the stretch by about 1/3.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 19, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> No, I didn't notice any change in yield, but I wouldn't necessarily notice anyway, because I'm not all that observant at times.  *If the buds look nice and big as per usual, I assume the yield didn't suffer*.  That's just my opinion, though.


 
Well put Alistair.  If you're pleased with the results, that's all that really matters.    Hope all is well with you.


----------

